

The Movies of My Youth - chesterfield
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/aug/29/movies-my-youth-calvino

======
VLM
Amazingly a lot of those movies listed resonate for gen-x, in our youth those
were on UHF channels late at night.

So if you were up late or couldn't sleep for whatever reason during the summer
break, you'd turn on the old TV you inherited from the parents. plug in
headphones so as to not wake the rest of the family, adjust the antenna a
little, and watch mutiny on the bounty at 11pm or a charlie chan movie at 2am.
The other-worldliness of the experience was enhanced by sleep deprivation. Of
course a decade or so later youthful experiments in chemical enhancement made
the same middle of the night movies even weirder.

------
biggestbob
Movie is nice but this is not the tech news.

~~~
dang
HN is emphatically for more than "tech news", and an essay by Italo Calvino
about movies is certainly on-topic here. Indeed, we need more such posts—not
Calvino essays or stories about movies, necessarily, but articles on
everything under the sun.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)

~~~
biggestbob
> movies is certainly on-topic here

What is topic here?

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

